# Is The HCG Diet For Weight Loss a Scam?



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Question:I am having a hell of a time losing the last 10 pounds. I can get down a couple, but then I always gain them back. I have friends that went on this HCG hormone diet, where they are dropping weight like crazy – up to 7 lbs in a week. Of course, they have [...]

*Read More...*


----------



## sp1q (Jun 27, 2011)

Prince said:


> Question:I am having a hell of a time losing the last 10 pounds. I can get down a couple, but then I always gain them back. I have friends that went on this HCG hormone diet, where they are dropping weight like crazy ??? up to 7 lbs in a week. Of course, they have [...]
> 
> *Read More...*



 I hope you get some good responce to this, my wife is seriously considering it.Any recommends for HCG supply??

thanks, sp1q


----------



## sp1q (Jun 27, 2011)

*hcg*

Well it doesn't look good according to the "more " link...I better tell my wife to read it.

Thanks Prince!

sp1q


----------



## sp1q (Jun 27, 2011)

Well she hit me right back with.." your not supposed to feel the hunger from the 500 calorie days" "the hcg is used to suppress the 
hunger" ?  I said oh let me read further.
  Anyone know if the HCG can surpress hunger?

sp1q


----------



## sassy69 (Jun 27, 2011)

Its all BS. Of course you're going to dump WATER WEIGHT first by starving yourself on 500 calories / day. If you can keep doing it, you'll continue to lose weight until your body recognizes that it is actually in a state of simulated drought mode (i.e. starvation) and then your metabolism will slow down, you hit a plateau in your "progress" and then you can't figure out how to keep the weight dropping (since you're already starving yourself) and then you start to gain, and gain, and gain ... its called rebound YEa Buddy!

Yea... 10 lb is an easy thing to drop just by optimizing your current diet & training / cardio. Doing dramatic calorie restrictions simply is NOT a viable and maintainable weight loss protocol.


----------

